# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld na Morning after?

## Iemand

hallo weet er iemand wanneer je ongesteld wordt na de morning after pil te slikken?

----------


## jappie

je kan een paar dagen vroeger of later worden staat op de bijsluiter.. ik zit nu dus een week later al met bloedingen terwijl ik dus pas over 14 dagen ongesteld zou moeten zijn! snap er niks van...zoek ook een antwoord

----------

